# Possible "Aire" for Whitby



## maureentom (Feb 12, 2018)

There's to be a proposal for permiited overnight parking in Whitby. It's being proposed by a former councillor and is talked about at some length in http://nyenquirer.uk/whitby-abbey-aire-a-winter-lifeline/ 
and on the wildcamping site at https://wildcamping.co.uk/threads/possible-permitted-overnight-parking-in-whitby.81200/page-3

There's been a rather nice email in support of it been sent to a number of coucillors and repeated in full in th NY Enquirer at North Yorks Enquirer | "A Breath of Fresh AIRE" 

The contributor with the name barge1914 has asked that it be repeated as much as possible.

I have heard that the proposal is to be discussed by Scarborough Borough Council towards the end of July but don't know whether it will have the same publicity because of covid-19. Council discussion might be online I suppose.

But useful if true.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whitby

As a child in children’s homes it’s where we went once a year 

a wonder as we were allowed chips

To this day a special place

And I’ve been back since many times 

Stayed on campsites walked to Robin Hoods Bay 

I’d recommend it to all 

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I wish you the very best of luck in actually getting the Aire.

There was an attempt a few years back to get one in Weymouth, my mate and I even surveyed the proposed site in respect of where exactly the services were located (the site was in an existing car park) and then submitted a detailed CAD design for the layout. All was progressing nicely *until * a couple of vociferous councillors took exception to it "Because it wasn't needed and we don't want travellers turning up" and scuppered the idea at a council meeting.

It was totally irrelevant they had an interest in a couple of camp sites in the area.

Andy


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> I wish you the very best of luck in actually getting the Aire.
> 
> There was an attempt a few years back to get one in Weymouth, my mate and I even surveyed the proposed site in respect of where exactly the services were located (the site was in an existing car park) and then submitted a detailed CAD design for the layout. All was progressing nicely *until * a couple of vociferous councillors took exception to it "Because it wasn't needed and we don't want travellers turning up" and scuppered the idea at a council meeting.
> 
> ...


I remember that issue well. Bet they may want the EXTRA FOOTFALL now.

Alan


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Especially self-contained footfallers! Good luck to Whitby promoters!!!


----------

